#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  كرسي التعارف في ثوبه الجديد

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء منتدي أبناء مصر كل عام و انتم بخير

إشتقنا لكم في كرسي التعارف انا و أختي الغالية أم أحمد......

من جديد عوده للكرسي و لكن بثوبه الجديد فكرة جديدة نتشاور فيها

فلنجرب سوياً طريقة جديدة لإختيار العضو او العضوة ضيف الكرسي

لمدة أسبوع لإختيار من ترشحونه ليجلس علي كرسي التعارف......

مراعة فقط عدم التكرار و طبعاً يُراعي انه سيتم الأول مراسلة من وقع  

عليه الإختيار لمعرفة رأيه في ذلك و طبعاً في حالة رفضه نختار عضو آخر

فلنبدأ من الآن ......

من هو العضو الذي ترشحونه ليكون ضيف كرسي التعارف للاسبوع القادم؟؟؟؟

في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة .. boukybouky* 




الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين 
نبينــا محـمـــد ابن عـبــد الله وعلى آلــه وصحـــبه أجـمـعــــــين
نـحـمــد الله تعالى حمداً  تستكمــل به الأعمال وتتحقق به الآمال 
وأشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له قال في كتابـه العزيز 
 " يرفــع الله الذين آمنـوا منكم والذين أوتــوا العلم درجـــات"
صدق الله العظيم
وأشهـد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله "صلى الله عليه وسلـم" وبعد


إن ما يواجهنا حالياً هو ضرورة التجاوب مع متطلبات التطور المستمر في عالم المنتديات ..، وقد أدرك القائمون على السياسة الإدارية في منتدى أبناء مصر وعلى رأسهم شخصكم الكريم ضرورة إعطاء تنمية التفكير الإبداعي الأولوية القصوى ..،  وإيجاد وتطوير الآليات الحديثة الفعالة لتشريعها وتوجيهها ..، بشكل يتلاءم مع متطلبات المنتدى المختلفه ..، لضمان المردود الأعلى كماً ونوعاً، ودعم المنتدى وتفعيل جميع أقسامه ، في مواجهة المنافسة الشرسه في عالم المنتديات .

   وإن فكرة كرسي الاعتراف بثوبه الجديد لهي خير دليل على جهودكم الحثيثة من أجل رفعة وتطوير منتدى أبناء مصر ومن أجل أن نتعرف على الأعمدة الرئيسية لهذا المنتدى وليسد الفجوة بين الأعضاء وتطلعات المجتهدين منهم للانخراط في العمل الإبداعي أملاً في الوصول لمكانة أفضل من خلال عرض أستفساراتهم وآرائهم المختلفة مع العضو القابع على كرسي الاعتراف .

،، شاكرين ومقدرين حسن تعاونكم الدائم معنا ،،
،، سائلين الله أن يسدد على الخير خطاكم ودمتم في رعاية الله  ،،





من بعد قوة أحبابي ..  تخاذلنا عزنا وتحكمت بقلوبنا الأغراب
يا إخواني الأعضاء .. إني شاعر والشعر حر لا عليه حساب
أذكرتموني أم نسيتم ... قائداً كانت تسابقـه الأمجـاد والألقـاب 
من أمير العذاب .. إلى أمير الأحباب .. لازلت أنا أيمن خطاب
فأنا الأمير .. في الشعر والهمسات ومن ملك البنان والألباب
فليتكاتفو ظلماً ضدي ... ولن أبالي ... فوجه البدر ليس يعاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ترشيحي لكرسي الاعتراف* 




 الأخت الفاضلة مشرفة قاعة الخواطر


ღ♥ღ ليلة عشق  ღ♥ღ  





لم أعــد أشعــر بثقل الوحــدة في الاغـــتـراب
ولا مــرارة الحـزن والبـكــاء على الأصحــاب
فلقد تجمـدت مشاعـري من غــــدر الأحـبـــاب
وصــرت كـمـن يحمل فــوق أجنحته الـسـراب
يبحث عــن الاسـتــقـــــرار في غيوم السحاب
فهـكــــذا هـــي حـيـاتـــي أنــــــا أيـمـن خطـاب
حـب وعـــــــذاب وقـــلب من الـغــدر قــد ذاب
فماذا أفعل أنا إن كنا في زمن (( الصـعـــاب ))

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Amira

*أنا بضم صوتي لأختيار* 

*الأخت العزيزة "ليلة عشق"*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
 بحق اختيار رائع انا كمان معاكم فى استضافه اختنا الغاليه : 
  لـــــــــيله عــــشـــــــــق

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخت الحبيبة ريهام
حلوة أوي فكرة الديموقراطية دي
وبمناسبة الديموقراطية أحب أنوه اني ماشفتش أي حد من كتاب قاعة السياسة ونجومها في كرسي التعارف
عن نفسي انا 
أحب اني اشوف استاذي الجليل الدكتور جمال الشربيني هنا مشرف على الكرسي عشان الكل يستفيد من خبراته ويسأله على تفاصيل كتيرة بيكون صعب اننا نسألها في سياق الموضوعات المختلفة

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً و مرحباً بك أخي أيمن و الف شكر علي كلماتك الرقيقة
منورين أميرة و أم البنات و أوشا 
و الف شكر لتفاعلكم و الترشيحات و في إنتظار البقية حتي نهاية الاسبوع
لإختيار ضيف كرسي التعارف
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## saladino

مجهود رائع يابوكى

نشوف عز الدين

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله ايه الافكار الحلوة دى

هفكر فى عضو واجى اقولك

تسلم ايديكم يا بوكى وام احمد

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بوكاية ..أم أحمد ..
تسلم ايديكم على العودة الجميلة جدا ..
والله فيه ثلاثة شخصيات كنت محتارة أختار من فيهم لكن مش هيطيروا مننا كل اسبوعين هنصطاد واحد  :: 

انا حابة أشوف emerald منورة عالكرسي  :Girl (26): 

خالص تحياتي  :Girl (25):

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

منور صلادينو، منورة زهراء و الف شكر علي ترشيحاتكما

منورة ميرا و في إنتظارك

[frame="3 80"]
انا بقي كمان هشارك في الإختيار اشمعني انا يعني  :: 

أنا أرشح Emerald تكون ضيفتنا القادمة علي كرسي التعارف
[/frame]

و في إنتظار بقية الترشيحات يلا بقي بلاش كسل  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أمــونــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيك يا بوكي

بجد أنا بحب الموضوع ده جدا 

كرسي التعارف

جزاك الله خيرا على طرحك للموضوع مرة تانية

ايه ده يا زوزوو انتي بتقري أفكاري ولا ايه  :Girl (1): 

ايه ده وبوكي كمان .... 

أنا برشح حبيبة قلبي

إميرالد

جزاكم الله خيرا

تحياتي 

 :f:   :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته..

يا هلا يا هلا...منورين بالشكل الجديد للكرسي..و كالعادة فكرة رائعة من بنات أفكار بوكي و أم أحمد...


عن نفسي...أرشح emerald 

للكرسييييييي....


و بضم صوتي لصوت زهراء و بوكي و أمونة...

بجد يا بوكي و أم أحمد...تسلم أفكاركم..

للجميع...
خالص الود...



*

----------


## bedo_ic

انا لى راى هو طريقة جديدة ومفيده
وفيه بعض الاعضاء اللى كانوا موجودين على الكرسى قريب جدا
لذلك انا اقترح عز الدين
تحياتى لمجهودكم
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله علي الاقتراحات الجميلة
والتفاعل الجميل من الجميع
وتقبل الفكرة
طيب جميل جدااا
يلا مستنين اقتراحات اكتر
وانا كمان برشح emerlad
يلا مين تاني هيقترح عضو جديد
شكرا لكل من ساهم في الاقتراح
وفي انتظار المزيد من التفاعل

----------


## drmustafa

الفكرة جميلة 
باريت نشوف استاذنا جمال الشربينى مشرف على الكرسى

----------


## sameh atiya

وانا كمان هاشارك فى الترشيحات
وانا بختار محمود زايد

----------


## أنفـــــال

ايميرالد ..  :: 
انا هحضر لها الاسئلة من دلوقتي اصلا ..!

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا كمان برجح ايمى

----------


## حنـــــان

د. جمال الشربيني - حيكون لقاء very interesting!

----------


## ريـم

و أنا كمان بأرشح ايميرالد .. 
تحياتي ..

----------


## قلب مصر

الجماهير كلها بتنادي بإيميرالد   ::  وياريت فعلا نشوفها على الكرسي لأننا كلنا نفسنا نعرفها اكتر   :M (32): 
وفي انتظار اننا نشوف أيضا د. جمال الشربيني والشاعر محمد نديم 
وفيه أعضاء كتير الحقيقة الواحد نفسه يشوفهم على كرسي التعارف هنقول عليهم ان شاء الله في المرات القادمة 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيكم يا جماعة
منورين الموضوع
الكل ينادي بيكي يا ايميراليد
وفي انتظار مشاركة الجميع

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اجماع على الغاليه ايميرالد وبما انه اجماع يبقى اكيد هناك  موافقه ومتابعه معاكم  :M (12): 
واتمنى ايضا انا نتعرف على ليله عشق من خلال هذا الموضوع  :M (28): 
اما الدكتور جمال ففعلا  هيبقى تعارف  اكثر من رائع   :M (14): 
بس ياترى هناك ترتيب اسبوعى للاختيار ولا كل مره يعاد الاختيار من جديد ويلغى اختيار الاعضاء السابق 
شكرا كى يابوكى على افكارك وعلى اتاحت الفرصه وعلى الديمقراطيه فى اننا اللى بنختار من نريد  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> بس ياترى هناك ترتيب اسبوعى للاختيار ولا كل مره يعاد الاختيار من جديد ويلغى اختيار الاعضاء السابق 
> شكرا كى يابوكى على افكارك وعلى اتاحت الفرصه وعلى الديمقراطيه فى اننا اللى بنختار من نريد


أهلاً يا أم البنات منورة يا جميلة

بصي يا قمر اثناء جلوس الضيف علي كرسي التعارف الذي مدته أسبوعان سنكون هنا بنختار الضيف الذي يليه

بخصوص بقي الترشيحات السابقة أري انها تؤخذ في الإعتبار ..مثلا هذه المرة تم إختيار حتي الآن emerald

و تمت وضع إختيارات لأعضاء آخرين فسنكمل عليها الترشيحات و صاحب أعلي ترشيح سنرسل له و نسأله

و كما هو متبع لو وافق سيكون ضيفنا جميعاً علي الكرسي في حالة رفض العضو الجلوس علي الكرسي سنعلن ذلك 

و يتم إختيار العضو الذي يليه في الترشيحات ان شاء الله ...و لو فيه أي إقتارحات يا ريت نعرفها هتضيف لنا أكيد

نناقشاها و نوصل لأفضل التنسيقات التي تريح و تسعد الجميع 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
بوكى 
اهلا  بعودة كرسى التعارف بثوبه الجديد 
افكارك يا بوكى دائما رائعة 
انا طبعا مع الجماعة وارشح ايمرالد 
بس عاوز اضيف للقائمة 
شخصيتين هامتين جدااااااااااا
قاعدين يقعدوا ويقوموا 
ويلموا الناس 
ويوزعوا الادوار وكبايات الشربات 
وهما من بعيد لبعيد 
انا بقى عاوز 
بوكى وام احمد 
واااااااااااااه يابوكى 
حبايبك كتير قووووووووووى
ده كفاية كل اللى قعدتيهم على الكرسى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## loly_h

*الجميــــــــلة ... بوكــــــــــى



جميلة جدا فكرة الترشيح 

بسم الله ماشاء الله 

دايما بتفاجئينا بافكار جميلة

تسلم افكارك بوكى




وانـــــــا كمان بارشح حبيبة الجماهير ايميرالد





والى ان نلتقى فى ترشيح جديد

فى حفظ الرحمــــــــــن ...*

----------


## ندى الايام

خلاص يا جماعة حضرنا اسئلة ايمى
تسلم افكارك يا بوكى

----------


## boukybouky

جاري سؤال ايمرالد و في حالة موافقتها ان شاء الله 

ستكون ضيفتنا القادمة علي الكرسي و أثناء جلوسها مدة اسبوعين

سنكون هنا نختار ضيف جديد علي كرسي التعارف ليخلفها في الجلوس عليه

منروين كلكم و الف شكر بجد علي كلامكم الرقيق

اسكندراني الف شكر لترشيحك بس انا سبق و جلست علي الكرسي فيما مضي اسيب مكان بقي 

للي مش جلسوا لسه و نبقي نعاود مرة تانية ان شاء الله بعد كده  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ديدي

فكرة جميلة اوى اننا نرشح العضو اللى يقعد على الكرسى
هافكر فى عضو ولى عودة لوضع الترشيح
شكرا بوكى وام أحمد على الفكرة

----------


## أم أحمد

موعدنا مع الغالية ايمراليد علي كرسي التعارف
علي الرابط التالي
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=920537#post920537
وان شاء الله في انتظار اقتراحاتكم خلال اسبوعين للضيف القادم
في انتظاركم

----------


## اسلامى

:Girl (20):  اسلامى وانا كمان اما ارشح ايمى

----------


## اسلامى

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين 
انا اخيكم فى الله الليثى حابب انا اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم انا شاة الله واشكركم على الموضيع الجميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أم أحمد

> اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين 
> انا اخيكم فى الله الليثى حابب انا اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم انا شاة الله واشكركم على الموضيع الجميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اهلا بيك اسلامي
ايمي خلاص علي كرسي التعارف من كام يوم
ممكن تتابعي الموضوع هنا وتشاركنا فيه

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/ext.php?ref=http://هنا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
احب اختار فنانه متعت انظارنا بابهى الصور واروعها تنسيقاً وجمالاً
انسانه كلماتها سلسه بسيطه خاليه من الفلسفه والتعقيد 
محبوبه من كل الاعضاء
فنانه بكل معنى الكلمه من الحس المرهف والذوق العالى 
ياريت نقرب منها كمان وكمان 
ويكون لها استضافه على الهواء مع الاعضاء 
اختــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار  الغاليه لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## boukybouky

اهلا يا أم البنات 

تصدقي انا كنت لسه هاجي هنا اقول ايه يا جماعة بلاش كسل 

فين الترشيحات القادمة علي العموم انا هجمع الترشيحات اللي فاتت 

و اكتبهم كلهم و اللي يحب يضيف عليهم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

دلوقتي الترشيحات للكرسي القادم كما يلي  :

[frame="3 50"]د/ جمال الشربيني = 4

عز الدين = 3

ليلة عشق = 3

أم أحمد = 1

محمد نديم = 1

محمود زايد = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

يلا يا جماعة كملوا الترشيحات علشان الكرسي القادم 

مين هيضيف اسماء جديدة او هيضيف ترشيح للأعضاء المرشحة بالفعل

في إنتظاركم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بنت شهريار

دكتور جماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الموضوع جمل يا جماعة وكل من تم ترشيحهم يستحقون الترشيح . الحقيقة أنا مرشح الدكتورة رحمة لأننا فى حاجة للتعرف اكثر عليها وتكون فرصة لنشكرها على جهدها معنا . دام الجميع بخير

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لتعديل الترشيحات علي الوضع الأخير:

[frame="3 50"]د/ جمال الشربيني = 5

عز الدين = 3

ليلة عشق = 3

أم أحمد = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

محمود زايد = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

في إنتظاركم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ممممممممم...أكيد مع الإحترام و التقدير الشديدين لكل الأسماء الموجودة..

أنا برشح د.نسيبه أو أ.ابن طيبه لكرسي التعارف...
*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا برشح محمود زايد وشعاع من نور

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا أرشح شعاع من ونور 

فبناء علي آخر تعديل 

[frame="3 50"]د/ جمال الشربيني = 5

عز الدين = 3

ليلة عشق = 3

شعاع من نور = 2

محمود زايد = 2

أم أحمد = 1

ابن طيبة = 1

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

في إنتظاركم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...
انا نفسي جدا جدا خالص مالص قوي وبشكل مستميت  ::  من غير رغي بقى انا حابة اشوف شعاع من نور عالكرسي  :Girl (25): ..

طيب هعدل الترشيحات حسب اخر وضع لها بدل مانعذب بوكاية كل شوية  :Girl (27): 


[frame="3 50"]د. جمال الشربيني = 5

شعاع من نور =3

عز الدين = 3

ليلة عشق = 3

محمود زايد =2

أم أحمد = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

ابن طيبة =1

دكتورة نسيبة =1

loly_h =1[/frame]



في حفظ الله  :Girl (25): ..

----------


## loly_h

*
الســـــــــــلام عليكم ورحمــــة الله وبركــــاتـــــــــه ...

إزيكم جميعا ...

يارب تكونوا بالف خير وسعادة

واحب اتعرف اكتر على اختنــــا الغاليــــه .... ام احمــــــد

 مع تقديرى وإحترامى لكل الاسماء الموجودة

وربنا يوفق الجميع*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 آخر تعديل :

[frame="3 50"]د/ جمال الشربيني = 5

عز الدين = 3

ليلة عشق = 3

شعاع من نور = 3

أم أحمد = 2

محمود زايد = 2

ابن طيبة = 1

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

في إنتظاركم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## bedo_ic

ارشح الاستاذ / محمود زايد
تحياتى لمجهودك يا بوكى
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

من جديد تعديل في جدول الترشيحات  :: 

[frame="3 50"]د/ جمال الشربيني = 5

شعاع من نور = 3

عز الدين = 3

ليلة عشق = 3

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ابن طيبة = 1

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

في إنتظاركم علشان في الغد بالكتير هيتم الإرسال للضيف الجديد لمعرفة موافقته للجلوس علي الكرسي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## brown

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عضوه جديده فى المنتدى و يارب اكون صديقه لكم جميعا و اكون عند حسن ظنكم.


و بما اننى جديده و لا أعلم من هم الأعضاء فترشيحى للأعلى نسبه.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

فكرة جميلة يابوكى 

انا ارشح اختنا ... ليلة عشق

والكرسى ان شاء الله حينور بالضيف الجديد

خالص وارق تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

*الدكتور جمال  الشربيني*


*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت*

----------


## أنفـــــال

ياريت يبقى عزالديــن .. يا ريت ..  ::

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلاً وسهلاً بك brown نورت المنتدي و سعيدة بإشتراكك معنا في الترشيح :: 

آخر تعديل:

[frame="3 50"]د/ جمال الشربيني = 7

عز الدين = 4

ليلة عشق = 4

شعاع من نور = 3

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ابن طيبة = 1

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

سيتم الإرسال لدكتور جمال لسؤاله و في حالة موافقته سيكون ضيفنا القادم علي الكرسي ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

شاركونا : 

دكتور جمال الشربيني علي كرسي التعارف

و في إنتظار ترشيحات الضيف القادم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

أهلا بدكتور جمال على الكرسى

 أبدأ الترشيحات للعضو القادم من الآن 

أرشح للكرسى المرة القادمة شعاع من نور

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا د/مصطفي يا رب تكون بخير 
و أهلاً بأول الترشيحات بس احنا هنكمل علي الجدول اللي موجود 


[frame="3 50"]شعاع من نور = 4

عز الدين = 4

ليلة عشق = 4

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ابن طيبة = 1

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم للضيف القادم علي الكرسي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا برشح ام البنات 

تسلم ايدك يابوكى

----------


## ريـم

و أنا هادي صوتي لشعاع من نور

----------


## loly_h

*الســـــــــــلام عليكم ورحمــــة الله وبركاتــــــــه...



إزيــــــــك بوكــــــــــــى

إن شاء الله تكونى دايما بخيــــــــــر



هارشح 

 ام البنــــــــــــــات


وتسلم  ايدك بوكى*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
انا برشح شعاع من نور  :f:  بكده يكون الترتيب...

[frame="3 50"]شعاع من نور = 6

عز الدين = 4

ليلة عشق = 4

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

أم البنات=2

ابن طيبة = 1

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = ء1[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

ايه الحلاوة ديه يا زوزو

ربنا يكرمك وفرتِ علية عمل الترشيحات الجديدة  :: 

كده تمام اوي هاااا يا جماعة مين هيرشح تاني 

في إنتظاركم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي* 


عدنا والعود أحمد ..... عدنا من جديد مع ضيفنا القادم 

ترى من العضو الذي سيلمع نجمه تحت الأضواء ....؟

أنا عن نفسي أتمنى أن أرى الأخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق

لعلنا نقترب من روحها ونكتشف أغوار قلبها الرقيق .






من بعد قوة أحبابي ..  تخاذلنا عزنا وتحكمت بقلوبنا الأغراب
يا إخواني الأعضاء .. إني شاعر والشعر حر لا عليه حساب
أذكرتموني أم نسيتم ... قائداً كانت تسابقـه الأمجـاد والألقـاب 
من أمير العذاب .. إلى أمير الأحباب .. لازلت أنا أيمن خطاب
فأنا الأمير .. في الشعر والهمسات ومن ملك البنان والألباب
فليتكاتفو ظلماً ضدي ... ولن أبالي ... فوجه البدر ليس يعاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تحياتى بوكى تقبلى مرورى مع خالص المحبه والتحيه جاسره مصريه

----------


## أم أحمد

شكرا لكل اللي شاركوا في اختيار التصويتات الجديدة
وان شاء الله جاري ارسال رسالة لشعاع من نور
وفي انتظار ردها
لكم مني جميعا كل المحبة والتقدير

----------


## أم أحمد

وعودة مع كرسي التعارف
ولقاء اليوم مع شعاع من نور
يمكن متابعة الموضوع علي اللينك التالي
شعاع من نور علي كرسي التعارف

وفي انتظار المزيد من الترشيحات 
من اليوم ولمدة اسبوعين
لكم مني جميعا خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ومزيد من الترشيحات احب اضيف رحمه والاستاذ ابن طيبه
ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## sayedattia

*أهلاً بكرسي التعارف في ثوبه الجديد*
*وأرشح بكل تقدير*

**

*ليلة عشق*
*قيثــــــارة*
*أبن طيبــة*

----------


## ريـم

هأرشح المرة دي ..
أم البنات ..

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم
أرشح للجلوس على الكرسى المرة القادمة
ابن طيبة

----------


## أم أحمد

ده الترتيب الجديد
في انتظاركم مع مزيد من الترشيحات

شعاع من نور = 6

ليلة عشق = 5

عز الدين = 4

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

أم البنات=3

ابن طيبة = 3

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

بوكي بوكي= 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = 1

----------


## زهــــراء

*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
تحية طيبة لبوكاية وأم احمد على مجهوداتهم الجميلة جدا ربنا يكرمكم 

انا أرشح sameh atiya

آخر ترتيب سيكون كالتالي ..

[frame="3 60"]ليلة عشق = 5

عز الدين = 4

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

أم البنات=3

ابن طيبة = 3

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

بوكي بوكي= 1

محمد نديم = 1

loly_h = 1

sameh atiya=1

قيثارة=1[/frame]

خالص التحيات للجميع ..*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي* 





بعد أن اعتلت الكرسي الأخت المتميزة ســـــارة ( شعاع من نور )

دعيني أعيد ترشيحي مرة ثانية للأخت الفاضلة ....... ليلة عشق

تقبلي مني فائق التقدير .. وكل عام وأنت بخير وسعادة وراحة بال




أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني

ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## boukybouky

زوزو مش عارفة ليه مش ظاهر لي آخر ترتيب  :: 
هو انت نسيتي تحطيه و الا عندي انا المشكلة !!
المهم آخر ترتيب كالتالي..

ليلة عشق = 5

عز الدين = 4

ابن طيبة = 3

أم البنات=3

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

boukybouky = 1

loly_h = 1

sameh atiya = 1

اخي الكريم أيمن أهلاً بك دوماً معنا في الترشيحات 
تم بالفعل الإرسال لليلة عشق لأنها صاحبة أعلي ترشيح  
و لكن للأسف إعتذرت الأخت ليلة عشق عن قبولها الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف هذه المرة
لإنشغالها الشديد في لجنة الأوسكار و لن يكون عندها متسع للوقت لمتابعة الموضوع

و بناء عليه سيتم الإرسال لمن بعدها في الترشيحات 
و ان شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء من إعلان نتيجة الأوسكار ستكون ليلة عشق معنا علي كرسي التعارف 

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم

بوكى العزيزة
ماشاء الله الموضوع جميل جدا
وكرسى التعارف كان من أجمل الموضوعات اللى شاركت فيها فى المنتدى
أينعم سلخونى عليه
ههههههههههه
بس كان من أجمل الموضوعات برضه
 :xmas 4: 


أنا عايز أرشح عضوة هى اللى عرفتنى على أعضاء المنتدى
وهى السبب فى تواجدى إلى اليوم وسطكم
وهى اللى وقفت جنبى فى المنتدى لما كنت غريب عن الكل
عايز أرشح 

*الدكتورة نسيبة

*
على الجلوس على كرسى الإعتراف

وكل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك
 :M (32):

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ارشح المره دى  الدكتوره نسيبه اللى كل مواضيعها اكثر من رااااااااااااائعه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابن طيبة لديه الكثير نسأله فيه وأم البنات تستحق كرسى وثير . وشاعر الرومانسية نحتاك لنفحاته الذكية . ارشحهم . بارك الله فيكم

----------


## boukybouky

أم أحمد أرسلت لعز الدين لسؤاله عن الكرسي و في إنتظار الرد

منور يا أ/ سيد و حمد الله علي السلامة

التريب الحالي لترشيحات الكرسي:

ليلة عشق = 5

عز الدين = 4

ابن طيبة = 4

أم البنات=4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

رحمه = 1

شاعر الرومانسية = 1

محمد نديم = 1

boukybouky = 1

kethara = 1

loly_h = 1

sameh atiya = 1

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهره

ام البنات

----------


## boukybouky

بمشاركة زهره يصبح الترتيب الحالي لترشيحات الكرسي:

ليلة عشق = 5

أم البنات=5

عز الدين = 4

ابن طيبة = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

رحمه = 1

شاعر الرومانسية = 1

محمد نديم = 1

boukybouky = 1

kethara = 1

loly_h = 1

sameh atiya = 1

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخت الفاضلة ... بوكي بوكي* 


حيث أن الأخت الفاضلة ( ليلة عشق ) اعتذرت 

لذا فأنا أرشح الأخت الفاضلة ( أم البنــــــات )

وكل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير وسعادة وراحة بال

وعيد أضحى مبارك .. تقبلي تحياتي العطرية




صوتي معكم .... فما ضاعت مودتكــم

وما ارتضينا غير الحـب في الله عنوانا

يـا مـن نقشتم في منتدى مصـر معزتكـم

وكنتــم في قـــــــــــرار العيــن سكانـــا

سألت ربي لكم بيوم عرفات مغـفـــــرة 

وان يجمع الشمل تحت العرش اخوانــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أم أحمد

اعتذر الاخ الفاضل عز الدين عن المشاركة في كرسي التعارف
ولذلك سوف نقوم بارسال رسالة الي الاخت العزيزة ام البنات لسؤالها
لكم مني جميع كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*السلام عليكم* 
*اسمحوا لي ان ارشح*
*اخواتي الفضليات*
*ام البنات* 
*بوكي*
*و استاذي الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
*و اخي الحبيب حسن (شاعر الرومانسية)*

----------


## boukybouky

منور ابن طيبة 

آخر وضع للترشيحات:

أم البنات=6

ابن طيبة = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

boukybouky = 2

رحمه = 1

ا/سيد جعيتم = 1

محمد نديم = 1

kethara = 1

loly_h = 1

sameh atiya = 1

جاري الإرسال لأم البنات لسؤالها عن الجلوس علي الكرسي

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يسعدنا أن يكون لقاءنا القادم علي كرسي التعارف مع أم البنات بعد ما شرفتنا بالموافقة
انتظرونا بعد قليل 

آخر وضع للترشيحات:

ابن طيبة = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

محمود زايد = 3

أم أحمد = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

boukybouky = 2

رحمه = 1

ا/سيد جعيتم = 1

محمد نديم = 1

kethara = 1

loly_h = 1

sameh atiya = 1

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أسد ماركو

ارشح سيد جعيتم

----------


## المفكر

رأيت ترشيح أسد ماركو لوالدى . فهل مسسموح لى أن ارشحه أنا ايضاً .ارشح والدى سيد ابراهيم جعيتم )
اشكركم ووحشتونى جميعاً .

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ارشح محمود زايد

وسامح عطية

وشكرا

----------


## Amira

*loly-h* 
*دا بما أني بشجع الاتحاد النسائي*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

موعدنا مع :

أم البنات علي كرسي التعارف

و في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم القادمة خلال الأسبوعين القادمين

ابن طيبة = 4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

ا/سيد جعيتم = 3

أم أحمد = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

boukybouky = 2

loly_h = 2

sameh atiya = 2

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

kethara = 1

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا هبدأ الترشيحات الجديدة و أرشح 

loly_h 

و في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم و الجدول كما يلي بعد ترشيحي :

ابن طيبة = 4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

ا/سيد جعيتم = 3

loly_h = 3

أم أحمد = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

boukybouky = 2

sameh atiya = 2

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

kethara = 1

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> اخي الكريم أيمن أهلاً بك دوماً معنا في الترشيحات 
> تم بالفعل الإرسال لليلة عشق لأنها صاحبة أعلي ترشيح  
> و لكن للأسف إعتذرت الأخت ليلة عشق عن قبولها الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف هذه المرة
> لإنشغالها الشديد في لجنة الأوسكار و لن يكون عندها متسع للوقت لمتابعة الموضوع
> 
> و بناء عليه سيتم الإرسال لمن بعدها في الترشيحات 
> و ان شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء من إعلان نتيجة الأوسكار ستكون ليلة عشق معنا علي كرسي التعارف 
> 
> دمتم بكل خير
> في رعاية الله ،،،







*الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي * 


بالإشارة إلى مداخلتكم بعاليه .. والتي أوضحتم فيها أن الأخت الفاضلة ( ليلة عشق ) قد اعتذرت عن الجلوس على كرسي التعارف نظراً لانشغالها برئاسة لجنة التحكيم في مسابقة أوسكار ابناء مصر لعام 2007م ، 

وحيث أنها قد اعتذرت عن رئاسة اللجنة في وقت سابق .. ولا أعلم حتى الآن هل تراجعت عن قرارها بالتنحي عن الرئاسة أم لا .. وحيث أن نتيجة الأوسكار على وشك الظهور بعد أيام قليلة .. وبالرجوع إلى نتائج التصويت قبل جلوس الأخت ( أم البنات ) على كرسي الاعتراف .. وكذلك بالرجوع إلى تلك الجزئية في مداخلتكم الموقرة .. 




> و ان شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء من إعلان نتيجة الأوسكار ستكون ليلة عشق معنا علي كرسي التعارف


نجد أن من سيجلس على الكرسي المرة القادمه هو الأخت الفاضلة ( ليلة عشق ) بناءً على نتائج التصويت السابقة وإشارة إلى موافقتها على الجلوس بعد الانتهاء من الأوسكار .. وبعد أن تأخذ الأخت ( أم البنات ) وقتها في الجلوس على كرسي التعارف ..  هذا والله ولي التوفيق .



كل شيء في الدنيا دي له تمن .. حتى الكفن !!

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الفل
انا كمان برشح  loly_h

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحقيقة يا جماعة فيه كوسة فى سر ارتفاع عدد من رشحونى حتى أصبح ثلاثة فواحد منهم ابنى والأخر قريب لى . لذا احتج فعلاً وأطالب بألغاء ترشيحهم لى . اشكر أم احمد وبوكى على جهدهم ودمتم بخير

----------


## loly_h

*صباح الخير للغاليين بـــــــوكــــى وأم احمـــــد

دايما منوريـــــن بمواضيعكم الجميلــــة



انا ارشـــح اخــــــى الفاضل ايمن خطاب علشان

 نلقى عليه بعض الإضـووووووووواء




وأرشــــح استـــــــاذى سيد إبـــــــراهيـــــم




تقبلـــــــوا كل الــــود...
*

----------


## قلب مصر

كل سنة وأنتم بخير يارب

برشح أستاذ سيد ابراهيم وبرشح كمان لولى الجميلة مصممتنا الرائعة

----------


## نشــــوى

انا برشح 
Loly_h

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...
انا عاوزة ارشح الوالد الفاضل استاذ سيد ابراهيم ,,يلا استاذ سيد ملكش حجة في الكوسة دلوقت قلَبنا بطيخ  :: 

وآخر ترتيب هو كالآتي :





loly_h = 6

ا/سيد جعيتم = 5

ابن طيبة = 4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

أم أحمد = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

boukybouky = 2

sameh atiya = 2

رحمه = 1

محمد نديم = 1

ايمن خطاب=1
kethara = 1

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

منورين بكل ترشيحاتكم  :: 

يا أ/ سيد كلها أصوات معتمدة و صحيحة هههههههههه

و بعدين حضرتك عايز تضيع علينا فرصة التعرف اكتر علي حضرتك و الا ايه  :: 

في إنتظار بقية الترشيحات اثناء الأسبوع الحالي بإعلان ضيف جديد علي الكرسي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأستاذ الفاضل / *سيد جعيتم*

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم 
ارشح استاذ سيد جعيتم 
ولولى 
وقيثاره 
ولميس الامام 
هرجع تانى 
لا هرجع تانى دا مش مرشح انا اللى هرجع تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههه[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لدينا تساوي في النتائج منتظرين الترشيحات

النتيجة النهائية حتي الآن:

loly_h = 7

ا/سيد جعيتم = 7

ابن طيبة = 4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

أم أحمد = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

boukybouky = 2

kethara = 2

sameh atiya = 2

ايمن خطاب=1

رحمه = 1

لميس الامام = 1

محمد نديم = 1

في إنتظاركم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا بوكى 
انا فى انتظار القادم على كرسى التعارف المقدمه تحقل بأناس قمه فى الروعه والاخلاق 
ولما بعد هذا الترشيح 
ارشح
    1-     الاستاذه قيثاره 
    2-    الاستاذه لميس الامام 
    3-    الاستاذه رحمه
والى لقاء

----------


## boukybouky

تمام ايه النشاط ده يا أم البنات ما شاء الله 

طبعا زي ما نت شايفة النتيجة فيها تعادل لم يحسم و بالتالي تم إختيار ضيف الكرسي بعيد عن القائمة الحالية 

و في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم و حسم النتيجة للضيف القادم شوية و هاجي انزل النتيجة بعد إضافة ترشيحك

انتظروني بعد قليل و ضيف كرسي التعارف الجديد

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

في إنتظاركم مع ضيفنا الجديد:

ابن رشد المصري علي كرسي التعارف

و أتمني بعد اسوعين تكون النتيجة محسومة لصالح حد  مش زي المرة ديه  :: 

loly_h = 7

ا/سيد جعيتم = 7

ابن طيبة = 4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

رحمه  = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

لميس الامام = 2

boukybouky = 2

sameh atiya = 2

ايمن خطاب=1

محمد نديم = 1

في إنتظاركم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

اذا أذنتمولي فأنا برشح أستاذنا سيد جعيتم أشوفه علي الكرسي بعدي  ::

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يلا يا ابن رشد ربنا يعينك علي الكرسي 

يا جماعة عايزين بقي الترشيات تحسم المرة ديه مش كده هههههههههه

الجدول الجديد بعد إضافة ترشيح ابن رشد

ا/سيد جعيتم = 8

loly_h = 7

ابن طيبة = 4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

رحمه  = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

لميس الامام = 2

boukybouky = 2

sameh atiya = 2

ايمن خطاب=1

محمد نديم = 1

في إنتظاركم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سوما

أرشح الأستاذ الفاضل.. *سيد جعيتم*.. :f:

----------


## جرح حبيبى

للاسف لسه ما اتعرفت عليكم

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

انا برشح لولى يا بوكى

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أنا برشح سامح .. :f: 
الترتيب بالشكل التالي ..
ا/سيد جعيتم = 9

loly_h = 8

ابن طيبة = 4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3

kethara = 3

sameh atiya =3

أم أحمد = 2

رحمه = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

لميس الامام = 2

boukybouky = 2


ايمن خطاب=1

محمد نديم = 1

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ارشح الاستاذ سيد جعيتم 
والغاليه بوكى 
والغاليه الدكتورة نسيبه
شكراً

----------


## مارب

للأسف لسه ما تعرفت عليكم بس أرشح سي هورس لكرسي الأعتراف

----------


## ريـم

ممم..
هأرشح الأستاذ ابن طيبة

----------


## بنت شهريار

ارشح سامح 
وياسلاااااااااااااااااام لو نجيب كمان ارتحال

----------


## نشــــوى

> وياسلاااااااااااااااااام لو نجيب كمان ارتحال


كده يا عبير اخص عليكي انا قولت انا الحمد لله فى وسط الزحمة ماحدش واخحد باله مني  :: 

انا برشح .. 
الاستاذ معتز .. ابن طيبة

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وانا برشح استاذ محمد نديم

الترتيب بالشكل التالي ..
/سيد جعيتم = 10

loly_h = 8

ابن طيبة = 6

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 4

kethara = 3

sameh atiya =4

أم أحمد = 2

رحمه = 2

شاعر الرومانسية = 2

لميس الامام = 2

boukybouky = 3


ايمن خطاب=1

محمد نديم = 2

سي هورس =1

ارتحال=1

دي نتيجة التصويتات الي هذه اللحظة
وجاري الارسال ان شاء الله لاستاذ سيد
في انتظاركم مع تصويتات اخري

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلات / أم احمد - بوكى بوكى
شرف لى مشاركة من جلسوا قبلى على الكرسى . بصراحة خايف . ربنا المعين . اشكر كل من رشحونى . دمتم بخير

----------


## زهره

انا برشح 

sameh atiy

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

عدنا ... والعود أحمد 



أرشح لكرسي التعارف كلاً من : 


ليلة عشق

ارتـحـــال

boukybouky 

loly_h

شاعر الرومانسية

لميس الإمـــــــــام




إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

بووووووووووووووووووووووكى 
ينفع افوت تانى واقول
ارتحال
ارتحال
ارتحال 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
انا بأرشح ارتحاااااال وساااااامح ..

الترتيب بيكون بالشكل التالي ..
أ/سيد جعيتم = 10

loly_h = 9

ابن طيبة = 6

sameh atiya =6

boukybouky = 4

ارتحال=4

محمود زايد = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 4

شاعر الرومانسية = 3

لميس الامام =3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

رحمه = 2

محمد نديم = 2

سي هورس =1

ايمن خطاب=1

ليلة عشق=1

أرق التحايا للجميع  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

متهيألي علشان ننظم العملية أكتر ونضمن ان الواحد ميرشحش غيره كذا مرة كان كل واحد فينا يكتفي بواحد يرشحه قبل كل مرة وخلاص.
متهيألي كده هيبقي فيها نظام واحياء للموضوع أكتر يا جماعة.
ده حتي أغلبنا عايز يتعرف علي كل الناس المذكورة.
علي العموم لو نقدر نرشح اي عدد براحتنا فانا برشح كمان ارتحال وايمن خطاب وبوكي والدكتورة نسيبة

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بعد قليل سيكون معنا أ/سيد جعيتم علي كرسي التعارف ان شاء الله 

و بآخر ترشيح لابن رشد يكون الترتيب كالتالي:

loly_h = 9

ابن طيبة = 6

sameh atiya =6

boukybouky = 5

ارتحال= 5

الدكتورة نسيبة = 5

محمود زايد = 4

شاعر الرومانسية = 3

لميس الامام =3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ايمن خطاب=2

رحمه = 2

محمد نديم = 2

سي هورس =1

في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم

في رعاية الله،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي 



يسعدني أن أتقدم بأحر مشاعر التقدير والشكر الجزيل لك أختي القديرة " بوكي بوكي " على اختيارك للأستاذ القدير " سيد جعيتم " .... والشكر موصول لكل من أخذ من وقته وتكلف عناء متابعة الموضوع الأكثر  من رائع وقام بالتصويت لموضوع كرسي التعارف ... والذي وضع خصيصاً لنتعرف علي أعضائنا بشكل أفضل ..


وأتمنى أن تقبلي تلك الورود  








إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أم أحمد

ومعنا الان علي كرسي التعارف استاذ سيد جعيتم
يمكن متابعة الموضوع علي اللينك التالي
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...237#post960237

واتمني ان يلتزم الاعضاء بطرح 5 اسئلة فقط للضيف
حتي لا نثقل علي ضيوفنا الاعزاء في فترة استضافتهم علي الكرسي
وفي انتظار المزيد من الترشيحات
لكم تحياتي وخالص تقديري

----------


## boukybouky

> واتمني ان يلتزم الاعضاء بطرح 5 اسئلة فقط للضيف
> حتي لا نثقل علي ضيوفنا الاعزاء في فترة استضافتهم علي الكرسي
> لكم تحياتي وخالص تقديري


كده تمام اوي
انا معاكي قلباً و قالباً يا أم أحمد في موضوع الخمس أسئلة ديه
علشان مش بس مش يكون فيه تعب علي الضيف 
كمان بيكون الموضوع مرهق علي الأعضاء في المتابعة و بيفقد الموضوع بهجته



> يسعدني أن أتقدم بأحر مشاعر التقدير والشكر الجزيل لك أختي القديرة " بوكي بوكي " على اختيارك للأستاذ القدير " سيد جعيتم " .... والشكر موصول لكل من أخذ من وقته وتكلف عناء متابعة الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وقام بالتصويت لموضوع كرسي التعارف ... والذي وضع خصيصاً لنتعرف علي أعضائنا بشكل أفضل ..
> 
> وأتمنى أن تقبلي تلك الورود


أهلاً و مرحباً بك يا أيمن نورت الموضوع
العفو علي ايه أستاذ سيد نحب كلنا نتعرف عليه و كمان ده ترشيح الأعضاء 
و الف شكر علي الورود ربنا يكرمك يا رب تسلم
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## سوما

انا سعيدة جداااااا بجلوس أستاذى الفاضل\ سيد على الكرسى..  :f2: 
وبشكر بوكى بوكى على مجهودها الكبير..  :f2: 
ودلوقى برشح أرتحال.... و ..... ليلة عشق

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ترشيحي الجديد 



وبعد جلوس الأستاذ سيد جعيتم على الكرسي التعارف

أنا برشح ارتحال وبوكي وليلة عشق و محمود زايد

و كمان سوووووووووووووووووووووووووووما

وهكذا تصبح آخر النتائج كالتالي : 


loly_h = 9

ارتحال= 7

ابن طيبة = 6

sameh atiya =6

boukybouky = 6

الدكتورة نسيبة = 5

محمود زايد = 5

ليلة عشق = 3

شاعر الرومانسية = 3

لميس الامام =3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ايمن خطاب=2

رحمه = 2

محمد نديم = 2

سي هورس = 1

سوما = 1




لا تظلمن إذا ما كنـــت مقتدراً 
فالظلم ترجع عقباه إلى الندم 
تنام عينك والمظلــــــوم منتبه 
يدعو عليــك وعين الله لم تنم 

مع
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

انا دخلت الموضوع متاخر شويه بس بوجه تحيه كبيره للمجهود المبذول وفكره الاهتمام باراء الاعضاء فى ضيف كرسى التعارف 
وارشح ارتحال وليله عشق وبوكى بوكى وابن طيبه 
وافر الاحترام

----------


## boukybouky

> انا دخلت الموضوع متاخر شويه بس بوجه تحيه كبيره للمجهود المبذول وفكره الاهتمام باراء الاعضاء فى ضيف كرسى التعارف 
> وارشح ارتحال وليله عشق وبوكى بوكى وابن طيبه 
> وافر الاحترام


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا يا سيدي مش فيه تأخير  ::  
ازيك يا إيهاب انت فينك مختفي و مش باين بقي لك فترة 
من هنا و رايح بقي تابع معانا و عايزين تفاعل  :f2: 
الجدول الحالي بعد ترشيحات إيهاب:


loly_h = 9

ارتحال= 8

ابن طيبة = 7

boukybouky = 7

sameh atiya =6

الدكتورة نسيبة = 5

محمود زايد = 5

ليلة عشق = 4

شاعر الرومانسية = 3

لميس الامام =3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ايمن خطاب=2

رحمه = 2

محمد نديم = 2

سي هورس = 1

سوما = 1

في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لا يا سيدي مش فيه تأخير  
> ازيك يا إيهاب انت فينك مختفي و مش باين بقي لك فترة 
> من هنا و رايح بقي تابع معانا و عايزين تفاعل


افتقدت اسره المنتدى بالفعل الفتره الماضبه 
شكرا على كريم سؤالك 
تحيه بقدر نقاء مشاعرك

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ترشيحى للاخت لولى 
والاخت نور 2005
ولى عوده 
شكرا بوكى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*السلام عليكم*
*ارشح بوكي*
*و ليلة عشق*
*و شاعر الرومانسية*
*و ارتحال*
*مودتي*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

نتائج التصويت حتى الآن 



هل تسمحون بأن أؤكد بعض الترشيحات قبل وضع النتائج 

أؤكد على ترشيح ( ارتحال / ليلة عشق / بوكي / سوما )



أمات الحب عشاقا .. وحبكِ انتِ احياني
ولو خيرت في وطناً لقلت هواكِ اوطاني

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## boukybouky

> نتائج التصويت حتى الآن 
> 
> 
> 
> هل تسمحون بأن أؤكد بعض الترشيحات قبل وضع النتائج 
> 
> أؤكد على ترشيح ( ارتحال / ليلة عشق / بوكي / سوما )
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا أيمن 
بص يا سيدي مش ينفع حد يرشح نفس العضو او العضوة مرتين في نفس التوقيت 
يعني كل فترة جلوس عضو علي الكرسي بنرشح أعضاء بس أثناء الأسبوعين دول 
ممنوع ترشيح نفس العضو مرتين علشان يكون الترشيحات منطقية 
علشان كده اسمح لي انا عدلت مشاركتك السابقة و مسحت الجدول منها علشان نتيجتة كده مش هتكون مظبوطة

تصدق يا أيمن بسبب مشاركتك ديه انا عمالة ابص علي الترشيحات السابقة 
لأني وجدت بالفعل اعضاء مرشحين نفس الناس اكتر من مرة في الوقت نفسه  ::(: 

معلش يا جماعة يا ريت بعد إذنكم ماحدش ينزل الجدول 
و انا دلوقتي همسك من اول الفترة الجديدة و اشوف مين مرشح ايه
يعني بمعني أدق من وقت جلوس ا/ سيد جعيتم علي كرسي التعارف 
مش ينفع حد يرشح نفس العضو مرتين إلي ان يجلس عضو جديد

لي عودة بالجدول 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا ظبطت الجدول و يا ريت بعد إذنكم سيبوا لي موضوع الجدول ده  ::  و انا هظبطه
علشان بس تكرار الترشيحات بيخلي الجدول مش صح و الف شكر  :f2: 
آخر ترشيحات الأعضاء:

loly_h   = 10

ارتحال=8 

ابن طيبة    = 7

boukybouky = 7

sameh atiya  = 6

محمود زايد = 5

الدكتورة نسيبة = 5

شاعر الرومانسية = 4

ليلة عشق = 4

لميس الامام = 3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ايمن خطاب=2

رحمه = 2

محمد نديم = 2

سي هورس =1

nour2005  = 1

في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ازيك يا أيمن 
> بص يا سيدي مش ينفع حد يرشح نفس العضو او العضوة مرتين في نفس التوقيت 
> يعني كل فترة جلوس عضو علي الكرسي بنرشح أعضاء بس أثناء الأسبوعين دول 
> ممنوع ترشيح نفس العضو مرتين علشان يكون الترشيحات منطقية 
> علشان كده اسمح لي انا عدلت مشاركتك السابقة و مسحت الجدول منها علشان نتيجتة كده مش هتكون مظبوطة
> 
> تصدق يا أيمن بسبب مشاركتك ديه انا عمالة ابص علي الترشيحات السابقة 
> لأني وجدت بالفعل اعضاء مرشحين نفس الناس اكتر من مرة في الوقت نفسه 
> ...








الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي 



أعتذر بشدة عن ما أحدثته من التباس في الترشيحات .. وإن كان هذا الخطأ قد فتح أعيننا على بعض من القواعد المنظمة لعملية الترشيحات والتي أغفلناها مع الوقت .. وأتمنى أن تتقبلي اعتذاري حيث أن ما حدث كان عن حسن نية .. ولك وافر الشكر والتقدير على ما تبذلينه من أجل رفعه وتقدم وازدهار منتدانا الحبيب .. منتدى أبناء مصر . 





كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## boukybouky

> أعتذر بشدة عن ما أحدثته من التباس في الترشيحات .. وإن كان هذا الخطأ قد فتح أعيننا على بعض من القواعد المنظمة لعملية الترشيحات والتي أغفلناها مع الوقت .. وأتمنى أن تتقبلي اعتذاري حيث أن ما حدث كان عن حسن نية .. ولك وافر الشكر والتقدير على ما تبذلينه من أجل رفعه وتقدم وازدهار منتدانا الحبيب .. منتدى أبناء مصر .


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ايه يا أيمن الحكاية مش محتاجة إعتذارات الموضوع بسيط  :: 

و طالما فيه حسن نية يبقي كل شئ هيكون تمام إن شاء الله 

و نكمل يلا الترشيحات حتي موعد جلوس الضيف القادم بإذن الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ممممممم..

طيب أنا هرشح الدكتورة نسيبة..
و لولي..
و بوكي بوكي..
و أ.معتز فطين...


تسلم ايدك و أفكارك يا بوكي انتِ و أم أحمد...


*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اهلاً بك شعاع من نور و أهلاً بترشيحاتك

آخر ترشيحات الأعضاء:

loly_h   = 11

ابن طيبة    = 8

ارتحال=8 

boukybouky = 8

sameh atiya  = 6

الدكتورة نسيبة = 6

محمود زايد = 5

شاعر الرومانسية = 4

ليلة عشق = 4

لميس الامام = 3

kethara = 3

أم أحمد = 2

ايمن خطاب=2

رحمه = 2

محمد نديم = 2

سي هورس =1

nour2005  = 1

في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــاتــــه ...



هارشح الجميلات الأربعــــة
نــــــــور ...ام احمـــــد... قلــــــــــب مصـــر ... وبـــاشمهندستنا بــــــــوكايــــة

*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 




> هارشح الجميلات الأربعــــة
> نــــــــور ...ام احمـــــد... قلــــــــــب مصـــر ... وبـــاشمهندستنا بــــــــوكايــــة


انت اللي جميلة و الله يا لولي يا قمر 
عاملة ايه يا جميل منورة الموضوع و ان شاء الله تنورينا علي الكرسي و نتعرف عليكي اكتر :: 

آخر ترشيحات الأعضاء:

loly_h   = 11

boukybouky = 9

ابن طيبة    = 8

ارتحال=8 

sameh atiya  = 6

الدكتورة نسيبة = 6

محمود زايد = 5

شاعر الرومانسية = 4

ليلة عشق = 4

أم أحمد = 3

لميس الامام = 3

kethara = 3

ايمن خطاب=2

رحمه = 2

محمد نديم = 2

nour2005  = 2

سي هورس =1

قلب مصر = 1

في إنتظار ترشيحاتكم

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله بعد استضافه  الاخت الغاليه لولى وجلوسها على كرسى التعارف 
احب ارشح الاستاذ ابن طيبه 
الدكتورة نسيبه 
الدكتورة رحمه 
قيثاره

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> ان شاء الله بعد استضافه  الاخت الغاليه لولى وجلوسها على كرسى التعارف 
> احب ارشح الاستاذ ابن طيبه 
> الدكتورة نسيبه 
> الدكتورة رحمه 
> قيثاره


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا أم البنات و عاملة ايه منورانا يا قمر
بصي يا جميل معلش انا مش هقدر اضيف ترشيحاتك علشان هي لولي لسه مش اعدت و انت عايزاها بعدها 
علشان بس حصل لخبطة قبل كده فبحسب المشاركات بعد ما الضيف الجديد يعد علي الكرسي
و مشاركتك ديه قبلها فمعلش اتعبك معايا لو ينفع بس تضيفي ترشيحاتك بعد بس ما لولي الجميل ترد علينا 
علشان بس مش تتحسب مرتين  :: 

انا بالفعل أرسلت للولي علشان كرسي التعارف القادم و في إنتظار ردها ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا و أختي أم أحمد مخمخنا شوية كده و جينا لكم بفكيرة جديدة  :: 
كنوع من التجديد هيكون كل مرة ترشيحات جديدة لاااانج
دلوقتي ان شاء الله اختنا الجميلة لولي هتكون ضيفتنا القادمة علي كرسي التعارف

أثناء جلوس لولي علي الكرسي سيتم وضع ترشيحات جديدة و كل الترشيحات القديمة ستتوقف و لن تحتسب
و في فترة الأسبوعين مدة جلوسها علي الكرسي نرشح أعضاء جدد و كل عضو من حقه ترشيح اي عدد
لكن بشرط ان لا يكرر نفس العضو خلال الأسبوعين مدة جلوس الضيف الجديد.....

لو أي إستفسار تحت أمركم 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه الفترة معنا:

loly_h علي كرسي التعارف

معلش يا جماعة دوخناكم معانا هههههههههههه بس إليكم آخر ما تصولنا إليه

و ختامه مسك سنختم موسم الشتاء بأختنا الجميلة لولي

و لنا عودة من جديدة بعد الأجازة فابقوا معنا  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ماشي يا بوكي*
*نبتدي من جديد*
*ارشح* 
*شاعر الرومانسية*
*ام احمد*
*اوشا*
* قلب مصر*
*بوكي بوكي*
*ليلة عشق*
*محمود زايد*

*كفاية كده*
*يا تري نسيت حد !!*

----------


## نشــــوى

> معلش يا جماعة دوخناكم معانا هههههههههههه بس إليكم آخر ما تصولنا إليه
> 
> و ختامه مسك سنختم موسم الشتاء بأختنا الجميلة لولي
> 
> و لنا عودة من جديدة بعد الأجازة فابقوا معنا


بوكي هو احنا كده خلاص نوقف الترشيحات .. ولا ايه ؟؟ 
مش فاهمة  معلش يا بوكي

عامة لو لسة في ترشيحات
فانا برشح ابن طيبة  و وقلب مصر  وام احمد  واوشا

----------


## ريـم

و انا صوتي لقلب مصر ..

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة .. بوكي بوكي 



أرشح الأخت الفاضلة ... 

قلب مصــــر 




يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Dragon Shadow

*إبن طيبة - أوشا - أم أحمد*
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

السلام عليكم
عارف من غير ما تتكلموا إنى كل فين وفين بظهر
بس ربنا يعلم باللى بيحصل

بدأت الترشيحات

أرشح
محمود زايد
بنت شهريار
ارتحال
زهراء
الاستاذ معتز فطين
الاستاذ ابراهيم صالح دراجون شادو

والاستاذ عز الدين

ولى عوده

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="1 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عايزة آخد رأيكم في حاجة 

لأن حصل لخبطة كتيرة في موضوع الترشيحات هنا فكنا توقفنا و بدأنا نختار إحنا من جديد انا و أم أحمد

لكن البعض طلب مني و اقترح أسماء معنية لإستضافتها لأنهم يريدون التعرف علي تلك الشخصيات 
و مالها من تواجد و حضور متميز بالمنتدي ..

البعض من تلك الشخصيات سبق و كانوا ضيوف لنا من قبل فيما سبق منذ البدء في الكرسي في يوليو 2005

ونصل بقي للنقطة اللي احب آخد رأيكم فيها

هل تحبوا يكون مرة انا و أم أحمد نختار الضيف و مرة انتم تختاروا الضيف؟؟؟

بحيث ان لكل مرة تشيح مستقل و مش هنجمع الترشيحات من مرة للتانية و هيكون لكل عضو الحق في ترشيح إسم واحد فقط في كل مرة

و لو حبيتم يكون عضو سبق جلوسه علي كرسي التعارف مش فيه مانع بس بشرط يكون فات سنة علي جلوسه السابق علي الكرسي
و وقتها ستكون مدة الجلوس أقل علي اساس انه سبق و تعامل مع البعض هنا 

منتظرة أعرف رأيكم علشان لو كده نبدأ من المرة القادمة و نبدأ نظبط نظام للترشيح

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله،،،[/frame]

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة المطروحة جيدة جداً ..... 
الاختيار منكم مرة ومن الأعضاء مرة 
يمكن إضافة أن يتم تحديد فترة زمنية محددة للترشيح من قبل الأعضاء (يبدأ الترشيح من يوم .... وينتهى يوم .... ) 
ترشيح اسم واحد فقط فى كل مرة يضبط الترشيحات 
باقى الشروط واضحة وجيدة جداً 

شكرا يوكى على أفكارك المتجددة
تحيتى وتقديرى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الاخت الكريمة... ريهام

اشكرك على موضوعك .. وحرصك الدائم على اخذ مقترحات
الاعضاء فى موضوع اصبح علامة من علامات المنتدى

واحب ان اقترح بهذ الشأن الاتى :

فكرة ترشيح الأعضاء للعضو صاحب كرسى التعارف كانت فكرة جيدة
وان حدث لها شىء من التخبط فهذا ليس عيب الفكرة فى حد ذاتها
ربما كان عيبا فى ا لتنفيذ...

لذا اقترح ان يتم الاستمرار فى اخذ الترشيحات لمدة زمنية معينة
على ان يتم وضع جدول صغير للترشيحات لمدة معينة ( شهر ونصف مثلا )
اى ثلاثة اعضاء( بفرض استمرار العضو على الكرسى لمدة اسبوعين)
وهذا يعطى الفرصة للعضو الذى عليه الدور ان يستعد
وكذلك الفرصة للأعضاء ان يرتبوا اسئلتهم للعضو المقبل

ويكون هذا الجدول او الترتيب الزمنى حسب اصوات الاعضاء بالترتيب
اى ان العضو صاحب اكبر الترشيحات له الاولوية على الذى يليه وهكذا

وذلك حتى لا يتم اهدار الوقت والجهد فى اعادة الترشيح مرة اخرى
 بعد نهاية فترة العضو المختار

على ان يأخذ فى الاعتبار حد ادنى للاصوات المقترحة..
وفى حالة عدم تجاوزها يتم الاختيار من قبل اصحاب الموضوع
( بوكى بوكى ، أم أحمد )

اكرر شكرى ومتابعتى لباقى الاراء

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="2 80"]الأستاذه الغاليه / ريهام

أحب أهنيكى على نجاح الفكره جدا

وأنا من الناس إلي بيحبه الموضوع ده أوى

وكمان أختياراتك أنتى و أم أحمد مميزه

فـ أنا أفضل أن تختاره الأعضاء

لأن بيتم أختايركم بشكل وطريقه مميزه

ولكن لو لزم  الترشيح أنا نفسى أتعرف على شخصية

أمى الفاضل لميس الأمام أووووى

والأستاذه الفاضله عزة نفس

وبردو أنا رأى إن أختياركم مميز جدا

سواء كان السيدة الفاضله أم أحمد أو حضرتك

تحياتى

مملكة الحب[/frame]*

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ بوكى بوكى..
دائما تتميزين فى أختياراتك مع أم أحمد لأعضاء كرسى التعارف.. سلمت أختياراتك الموفقة  :y: 
ولكنى أرى ترشيحات الأعضاء تكون جيدة ونود أن نتعرف على الكل عن قرب.. :: 
وبذلك أفضل أن تكون مرة من أختياراتك ومرة الأخرى من ترشيحات الأعضاء.. :l: 
تقبلى تحياتى الدائمة وتقديرى وأحترامى.. ::$:

----------


## ريـم

أختي العزيزة بوكي بوكي.. والدتي الغالية أم أحمد..
الموضوع من أكثر المواضيع المميزة في المنتدى..
و زي جميع الأعضاء فأنا على طول متابعاه و بحبه جداً..
و بالنسبة للفكرة المطروحة فأنا رأيي من رأي الأستاذ حسن -شاعر الرومانسية- 
انه المشكلة كانت في التنفيذ مش أكتر ..
و لو التصويتات اتنظمت و اتحطت في اطار محدد و جدول زمني معين
هتبقى كويسة جداً و منظمة و سلسة و مش هيحصل أي لخبطة..
نستوعبها كويس و نتابعها كويس اهم حاجة ..
لأن الموضوع فعلاً بيقرب الأعضاء ببعض 
و بيبقى جميل جداً لما الأعضاء نفسهم يرشحوا عضو معين..
في انتظار التطويرات الجديدة..
مع خالص حبي و تقديري..  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## pussycat

_[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]الأخت الغاليه  / بوكى بوكى

أولا أهنيكى على أفكارك وأهتمامك بتطوير الموضوع


وثانيا أنا لى رأى مختلف مع باقى الأعضاء

أحنا لو سبنا الموضوع للترشيح فكل واحد هيختار أقرب شخص ليه


أو صديقه وهكذا

ولكن أنا ليا أقتراح بسيط لو يتوافق معكم


كرسى التعارف فى الغالب بيستضيف الأعضاء القدامى أو من لهم الكثير من المشاركات


ورأيى هنا أنه مره يكون عضو من الأعضاء القدامى ومره أخرى يكون عضو من الأعضاء الجدد


وده يدينا فرصه أننا نتعرف على كل اللى فى المنتدى


وممكن تكونى أنتى مسئوله عن الأعضاء الجدد وأم أحمد تكون مسئوله عن الأعضاء القدامى 


أو العكس وبهذا نرضى جميع الأعضاء



وأتمنى التوفيق لكم جميعا





بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/grade]_

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بداية ألف شكر:

drmustafa
شاعر الرومانسية
مملكة الحب
سوما
ريم
pussycat

انا هرد رد مجمع لجميع النقاط
مش هنكر انه حدث بعض اللخبطة في المرة السابقة و هذا نتيجة ترشيح عدد كبير من قبل كل عضو و ما شابه ذلك
و هذا ما دفعني لقول انه سيتم عمل ترشيح كل مرة منفصل 
بصراحة عملية متابعة الترشيحات و رصد النتايج و إستبعاد العدد الزائد في الترشيحات بجد عملية مرهقة جداً
و لما الواحد من كتر الترشيحات بيتلخبط الأعضاء بتزعل و تقول ليه ما ده رشح عدد اكبر و ده اقل و طبعا بيكون الموقف بدون قصد بس اللي بيحصل انه بيتبعها مشاكل

فعلاً هي فكرة حلوة انه يكون للترشيح وقت محدد أثناء تواجد الضيف علي الكرسي 
يتم فيها الترشيحات و بعد هذا الوقت صاحب اعلي ترشيحات يتم مراسلته لو كان يناسبه يبقي خير و بركة
لو لأ سيتم مراسلة العضو الذي يليه في الترشيحات بحيث كل هذا لا يستغرق كثيرا و يتم خلال الأسبوعين مدة جلوس العضو علي الكرسي.

بخصوص جزئية ان كل عضو سيرشح الأقرب له و هكذا بتحصل بالفعل 
و لذلك كانت فكرة انه مرة سيتم الموضوع بالترشيح و مرة بالإختيار من قبلي انا و ام احمد

أعتقد احنا كده متفقين لحد كبير علي فكرة الترشيح مرة و مرة 

طيب انا في إنتظار برضه بقية الأعضاء اللي يحب يعرفنا رأيه 
و ان شاء الله علي الغد بالكتير نكون وصلنا لصيغة نهائية للموضوع

بشكركم تاني بجد لتفاعلكم معي السريع في الأراء
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أفكار التطوير فى هذا الموضوع الجميل كلها ممتازه . دائماً كان أختيار الفاضلة بوكى بوكى والفاضله أم احمد فى محله وعندما تم طرح الموضوع للأستفتاء كان خيار أخر ممتاز .
لنأخذ كما قالت بوكى بالرأيين مرة تختار بوكى وأم أحمد وليكن أختيارهم لشخصية من الجيل الجديد بالمنتدى حتى نتعرف اليه جميعاً ومره بالأستفتاء وأقترح بالنسبة لألستفتاء أن يوضع فى القاعة فى موضوع مثبت أسماء من تم أختيارهم عن طريق الأستفتاء سابقاً وأمام كل منهم الرابط الخاص بموضوع أستضافته وبهذا تتاح الفرصه لمن يريد الرجوع للموضوع والتعرف على من جلس على الكرسى ويضمن لنا هذا عدم تكرار الأختيار ويمكن وضع مده زمنيه كافيه لإعادة ترشيح أشخاص تم ترشيحهم من قبل
. اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع كرسى التعارف من المواضيع المميزة فعلا فى المنتدى وبتكشف جوانب كثيرة جدا من شخصية الضيف
كما انى لاحظت أيضاً أن معظم الأسئلة جيدة جداً وعميقة جداً ....
فى الواقع أنا أعتبر جديدة نوعاً ما على أسرة المنتدى ولذلك لم ألم بكل السلبيات المحيطة بهذا الموضوع ولكن يسعدنى 
فى كل الاحوال المشاركة برأيى فى هذا الموضوع ...
أعتقد أن فكرة الترشيح من قبل الاعضاء فكرة رائعة وبتعبر عن رغبة أغلبية الاعضاء فى التعرف على شخصية عضو معين
كما إنها بتضمن مشاركة أكبر قدر من الاعضاء عند إستضافة الضيف وبالتالى بتضمن فاعلية أكثر للموضوع ومن الممكن جعلها
لفترة محددة كما تفضل أحد الاعضاء وأشار والترشيح يكون ترشيح واحد فقط لسهولة فرز الاصوات ...
تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق إن شاء الله....,,

----------


## nariman

*الغاليه ريهام*
*انا مش حكرر كلام بس انا متفقه معاكم فى حكايه الترشيح مره من قبل حضرتك وام احمد ومره من قبل الاعضاء على ان يسمح فقط بترشيح اسم واحد من كل عضو وبالنسبه لكيفيه تنفيذ الاستفتاء وهكذا أنا مع الأستاذ سيد جعيتم*

*ربنا يوفقكم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

الأخت الفاضلة / بوكي

اسمحيلي أولا أن أحيي جهدكما في هذا الموضوع الجميل.

وأوافق على فكرة الاختيار التبادلي (شهر بواسطتكما وشهر بالترشيح) وبالشروط التي أعلنتيها.

جزاكما الله كل الخير.

----------


## حسام عمر

*انا برشح اوشا للكرسي مره اخرى*

*وأوافق على فكرة الاختيار التبادلي (شهر بواسطتكما وشهر بالترشيح) وبالشروط التي أعلنتيها*

----------


## om elbanat

> الاخت الكريمة... ريهام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لذا اقترح ان يتم الاستمرار فى اخذ الترشيحات لمدة زمنية معينة
> على ان يتم وضع جدول صغير للترشيحات لمدة معينة ( شهر ونصف مثلا )
> اى ثلاثة اعضاء( بفرض استمرار العضو على الكرسى لمدة اسبوعين)
> وهذا يعطى الفرصة للعضو الذى عليه الدور ان يستعد
> ...


السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك يابوكى وياام احمد 
الحقيقه انا قرات الاقتراحات ووجدتنى اؤيد فكره الاستاذ شاعر الرومانسيه 
واجد فى الترتيب الفكرى والزمنى فرصه ممتازة للاختيار 
ربنا معاكم ان شاء الله 
والى لقاء

----------


## لمسه

اختى الغاليه  :f:  بوكى  :f: واختى العزيزه :f:  ام احمد :f: 

اشكركم على المجهود الواضح والرائع 

وانا اؤيد الاخ المحترم  :f: شاعر الرومانسيه :f: 


وانا معاك واوفقك على فكرة الاختيار التبادلي 

وجزاكم الله كل خير

اختكم فى الله نهى

----------


## loly_h

*الســـــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــه ...



الغاليـيـــن ... بوكــــــى وأم احمد

 كل الحب والتقدير لدأبكم المتواصل  في سبيل الإرتقاء 

وأوافق على فكرة الاختيار التبادلي

ومعجبة جدا بالجزئية دى





			
				بحيث ان لكل مرة ترشيح مستقل و مش هنجمع الترشيحات من مرة للتانية و هيكون لكل عضو الحق في ترشيح إسم واحد فقط في كل مرة
			
		

وبالتوفيق دايما إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*السلام عليكم
 بصراحة انا معجبة بالاقتراحات جدا، و خصوصا اقتراح التصويت بالتبادل
     شكرا على مجهودكم، و لكم مني الف تحية*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بجد باشكر كل من شارك معنا في هذا الموضوع 

من خلال الردود وصلنا إلي هذه النتيجة و الصيغة:

[frame="14 70"]
* من المرة القادمة علي كرسي التعارف سيتم تطبيق فكرة تابدل الترشيحات 
ان شاء الله مرة يكون بإختيارنا انا و أم أحمد و مرة بإختيار الأعضاء 

* سيستمر الترشيح لمدة أسبوعين كل مرة لإختيار العضو او العضوة المرشحة للكرسي
و سيتم الإعلان في هذا الموضوع علي موعد بدأ الترشيح و إنتهائه

* ستكون هناك فترة ارحة اسبوعين بين كل ترشيح و الآخر و هي مدة ضيف الكرسي المختار من قبلنا

* سيتم ترشيح إسم واحد فقط في كل ترشيح و ليس من حق العضو الترشيح مرتين في المرة الواحدة

*  كل ترشيح سيكون مستقل يبدأ و ينتهي في الموعد الذي سنعلنه هنا في الموضوع 
و لن يتم الإلتفات إلي الترشيحات السابقة

* في حالة الرغبة في إختيار أحد الأعضاء الذين سبق و تم إستضافتهم علي الكرسي من قبل
لا مانع في ذلك بشرط يكون مر سنة علي الأٌقل علي موعد جلوسه السابق علي كرسي التعارف

* في حالة إعتذار العضو المرشح سيتم مراسلة العضو الذي يليه في الترشيح تلقائياً بدون الحاجة لإعادة الترشيحات 
[/frame]

لو اي نقطة غير واضحة يا ريت اعرف منكم و في إنتظاركم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه المرة فقط سيكون مدة الترشيح 12ييوماً فقط و ليس اسبوعين نظراً لضيق الوقت مع البداية 

و بناء عليه سيتم مد فترة الكرسي الحالي إلي إنتهاء الترشيحات

نبدأ الترشيحات علي بركة الله 

يبدأ الترشيح من اليوم الأحد 29-6-2008 

إلي يوم الخميس 10-7-2008 الساعة 11.59 مساءً

علي كل عضو إختيار ترشيح واحد فقط 

و طبعا يرشح مرة واحدة فقط لأن الترشيح الثاني لن يحتسب  

فكل واحد ياخد وقته و يقرر يحب يرشح مين 

في إنتظاركم دوماً و دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## nariman

*الأستاذ عاطف هلال*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

دراجون شادو
 :f2:

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

ارشح ابن البلد

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الترشيحات حتي الآن :

ا/ عاطف هلال

Dragon Shadow

أخي محمد ابن البلد كان ضيفنا علي كرسي التعارف من ثلاث شهور 

و شرط لجلوسه مرة ثانية ان يمر سنة علي جلوسه السابق معنا 

دمتم بكل خير و في إنتظار باقي الترشيحات

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## loly_h

*ارشح ...

دراجون شادو*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الترشيحات حتي الآن :
[frame="1 50"]
Dragon Shadow = ء 2  

ا/ عاطف هلال =  1
[/frame]
دمتم بكل خير و في إنتظار باقي الترشيحات

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

*أرشح ... إبن طيبة* 

*شكرا يا ريهام و أم أحمد علي روح الديموقراطية* 
**

----------


## بنت شهريار

ماشاء الله عليكى ريهام
مجهود رائع
تسلم ايدك انتى وام احمد
وربنا يخليكم لينا دايما
 :f2:   :f2: 

ارشح استاذ عاطف هلال

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم

الترشيحات الان

[frame="1 80"]Dragon Shadow = ء 2 
أ/ عاطف هلال = 2

إبن طيبة= 1 

 [/frame]
 في إنتظار باقي الترشيحات
تقديري للجميع

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا أرشح بوكي بوكي!

----------


## osha

> أنا أرشح بوكي بوكي!


وأنا كمان 

 :good: 

 ::no1:: 

 :f:

----------


## kethara

*جميل الموضوع جدا ومتطور

وانا كمان أرشح بوكى بوكى

مع تحيتــــــــــــى*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الترشيحات حتي الآن :
[frame="1 50"]

boukybouky = ء 3  

Dragon Shadow = ء 2  

ا/ عاطف هلال =  2

ابن طيبة = 1 [/frame]
دمتم بكل خير و في إنتظار باقي الترشيحات  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

أرشح ايمن خطاب

----------


## boukybouky

> أرشح ايمن خطاب


اخي طائر الشرق ايمن خطاب كان ضيفنا علي كرسي التعارف من شهر تقريبا

و بالتالي ترشيحه مخالف للشروط لأنه لم يمر سنة علي جلوسه علي الكرسي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

م كنتش اعرف والله

طيب انا ارشحك يا استاذة بوكى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت العزيزة بوكي
هو أنت لسه ماقعدتيش على الكرسي لحد دلوقت رغم كل مجهوداتك دي   ::sh:: 
أفتكر إني كُنت رشحتك للكرسي في التصويتات ؟!
طيب طالما الموضوع كده ومن غير ماأراجع وأقرا الصفحات دي كلها عشان اراجع القوانين الجديدة ، عايز أدي صوتي لبوكي بوكي وأنتظر بعدها للدخول بالتصويتات ....
أتمنى طلبي مايترفضشي ...
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

الوووووووووووووووو
معكم يراع ... ممكن أشارك ...
طيب هو الصوت بقي بكام ؟؟؟ 
عموما أنا صوتي وحش و مش هاينفع أعبي الشريط ده 
أنا أرشح أخويا         عز الدين       و أتمني معاكم إني أشوف فيه تلات أسابيع

----------


## مظلوووم

بوكى بوكى  ::

----------


## لمسه

وانا اقووووول بأعلى صووووووت :good: 


 ::h:: بوووووووووووووووووووكى  ::h::  القمر

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

انا ارشح بوكى بوكى

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

دراجون شادو شكراً لك لترشيحك لي كي اكن ضيفة في كرسي التعارف
بس مع الأسف مش هقدر احسب هذا الصوت  ::$:  لأنه طبقاً للشروط انت قد رشحت بالفعل هذه المرة
و لكل عضو الحق في الترشيح مرة واحدة في كل ترشيح و ترشيحك الأول تم إحتسابه بالفعل لأنه كان موافق للشروط

الترشيحات حتي الآن :
[frame="1 50"]

boukybouky = ء 7


Dragon Shadow = ء 2  

ا/ عاطف هلال =  2

ابن طيبة =  1 

عز الدين =  1[/frame]
دمتم بكل خير و في إنتظار باقي الترشيحات  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]ارشح الاخت العزيزة 

شعلة النشاط 

وصاحبة  الموضوعات القيمه 

بوكى بوكى 

ودى فرصه علشان اسالها  واسالها واسالها واسالها 

والكرسى انا اللى حاجيبه هدية
[/frame]

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم

انا برشح بوكى بوكى كماان   ::no1:: 
هتكون فرصة جميله اوى  اننا نعصرك يا بوكى 

تحياتى  :f:

----------


## العسل المر

ارشح بوكى بوكى 


مساء الخير أم احمد - بوكى بوكى    - اتمنى دوام الصحة والعافية 


تحياتى

----------


## العسل المر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا برشح بوكى بوكى كماان  
> هتكون فرصة جميله اوى  اننا نعرفك يا بوكى 
> 
> تحياتى




مساء الخير الفاضلة أم احمد وبوكى بوكى

----------


## حمادو

يا أهلا يا أهلا بعودة الترشيحات

أنا كنت فاكر أنى رشحت الدكتورة نسيبة قبل كده
وأنا لسه عند ترشيحي القديم.

الدكتورة نسيبة من الأشخاص اللى قدموا كثير للمنتدى.

أرشح الدكتورة نسيبة مرة تانية وثالثة ورابعة لغاية ما أشوفها إن شاء الله على كرسى التعارف

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أنا في بالي من زمان كام إسم عاوزة أرشحهم...

بوكي بوكي...
و بوكي بوكي...
و بوكي بوكي...
و بوكي بوكي...

و ممممممممم اه اه...

بوكي بوكي...





*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الأعزاء\ بوكى بوكى..  أم أحمد..  مجهودكم رائع دائما.. :f2: 
أرشح أبن طيبة للكرسى التعارف..  ::

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

يااه جميل انكم رجعتم فكرة الترشيح تانى

انا برشح محمود زايد

تسلم ايديكم يا قمرات

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الترشيحات حتي الآن :
[frame="1 50"]
boukybouky = ء 11

Dragon Shadow = ء 2  

ا/ عاطف هلال =  2

ابن طيبة =  2

عز الدين =  2

الدكتورة نسيبة =  1

محمود زايد =  1
[/frame]
دمتم بكل خير و في إنتظار باقي الترشيحات  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

بوكي

بوكي

بوكي

----------


## drmustafa

ااسلام عليكم 
أرشح 
بوكى بوكى

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إيه يا جماعة انا بقيت حاسة ان جلوسي علي الكرسي بقي مطلب جماهيري  :;): 
آه يا خوفي لا يكون تخليص حق ههههههههههه  ::   ::  ربنا يستر

الترشيحات حتي الآن :
[frame="1 50"]
boukybouky = ء 13

Dragon Shadow = ء 2  

ا/ عاطف هلال =  2

ابن طيبة =  2

عز الدين =  2

الدكتورة نسيبة =  1

محمود زايد =  1
[/frame]
دمتم بكل خير و في إنتظار باقي الترشيحات  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هو فعلا يا بوكي مطلب جماهيري و تخليص حق
انت مسكتي المنتدي كله و هاتك يا اسئلة
كما تدين تدان
و هتتسألي يعني هتتسألي
و لسة كمان اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

صحيح انا بقالي فتره غيبه 
لكن بصراحه فرحانه اوي بالترشيحات 
وبجد فرحانه فيك يا بوكي بوكي 
تخليص حق تمام
هههههههههههههه
لا بجد يا جميل انا كمان برشحك علي كرسي الاعتراف 
ومش حنسيبك 
دمتي في امان الله

----------


## أم أحمد

*واضح جداا انه اصبح نداء ومطلب جماهيري وجودك* 
*يا بوكي علي كرسي التعارف للمرة التانية*
*ناس كتير بتخلص حقها منك*  
*الترشيحات حتي الآن :* 
*boukybouky = ء** 14* 
*Dragon Shadow = ء** 2*  
*ا/ عاطف هلال = 2* 
*ابن طيبة = 2* 
*عز الدين = 2* 
*الدكتورة نسيبة = 1* 
*محمود زايد = 1*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،
طب أنا أتنازلت لصوتي للفاضلة بوكي ورفضته وهى حرة طبعاً ....
-إنما لما فكرت أجلس على كرسي التعارف للمرة التانية كُنت فاضي جداً وحسيت أن المرة إللي فاتت كُنت عضو لسه جديد وكمان تم إختياري على أبواب رمضان ، وبرغم ذلك وجد الموضوع رواجاً وقتها ، ولما راجعت موضوع كرسي التعارف في ثوبه القديم الخاص بي ، وجدت أنني لن أضيف جديداً لذا عدلت عن الفكرة ، فبدلاً من أكون التالي بعد الفاضلة بوكي المكتسحة حالياً بدون الحاجة لصوتي وأعود وأعتذر للمنتدى عن عدم رغبتي في الجلوس على الكرسي بثوبه الجديد وتضيع أصوات من سينتخبوني هباءاً إن وجدوا .... 
أعتذر عن ترشيح نفسي أو أن يرشحني غيري للجلوس على كرسي التعارف بثوبة الجديد خلال العشر سنوات القادمة وإن هناك عُمر لذلك حتى يتغير مايمكنني أن أجيب به على السائلين ... وطبعاً ده حقي (عدم القبول) ... 
بالنسبة للمبدعة والرائعة لولي أنصحك أن تعطي صوتك لغيري واعتذر لك وارجو ان تقبلي إعتذاري ...
وبعدين ياجماعة مش المهم مين يجلس على الكرسي بمنتدانا الحبيب المهم ربنا يبعد عننا العُقد والعكوسات ونفضل نحب بعضينا كده على طول آللهم آمين ...
بناءاً عليه ولعدم رغبة الأخت الفاضلة بوكي الإستفادة بصوتي لعدم حاجتها إليه ، أُعطي صوتي لصديقي العزيز عز الدين وأظنه لم يجلس على الكرسي مطلقاً وأرجو أن لايعتذر هو الآخر إذا نجح بالترشيح .. 
دمتم بخير
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع 
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،
> 
> طب أنا أتنازلت لصوتي للفاضلة بوكي ورفضته وهى حرة طبعاً ....
> -إنما لما فكرت أجلس على كرسي التعارف للمرة التانية كُنت فاضي جداً وحسيت أن المرة إللي فاتت كُنت عضو لسه جديد وكمان تم إختياري على أبواب رمضان ، وبرغم ذلك وجد الموضوع رواجاً وقتها ، ولما راجعت موضوع كرسي التعارف في ثوبه القديم الخاص بي ، وجدت أنني لن أضيف جديداً لذا عدلت عن الفكرة ، فبدلاً من أكون التالي بعد الفاضلة بوكي المكتسحة حالياً بدون الحاجة لصوتي وأعود وأعتذر للمنتدى عن عدم رغبتي في الجلوس على الكرسي بثوبه الجديد وتضيع أصوات من سينتخبوني هباءاً إن وجدوا .... 
> أعتذر عن ترشيح نفسي أو أن يرشحني غيري للجلوس على كرسي التعارف بثوبة الجديد خلال العشر سنوات القادمة وإن هناك عُمر لذلك حتى يتغير مايمكنني أن أجيب به على السائلين ... وطبعاً ده حقي (عدم القبول) ... 
> بالنسبة للمبدعة والرائعة لولي أنصحك أن تعطي صوتك لغيري واعتذر لك وارجو ان تقبلي إعتذاري ...
> وبعدين ياجماعة مش المهم مين يجلس على الكرسي بمنتدانا الحبيب المهم ربنا يبعد عننا العُقد والعكوسات ونفضل نحب بعضينا كده على طول آللهم آمين ...
> بناءاً عليه ولعدم رغبة الأخت الفاضلة بوكي الإستفادة بصوتي لعدم حاجتها إليه ، أُعطي صوتي لصديقي العزيز عز الدين وأظنه لم يجلس على الكرسي مطلقاً وأرجو أن لايعتذر هو الآخر إذا نجح بالترشيح .. 
> دمتم بخير
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل دراجون*
*واهلا بترشيحاتك معنا دائما*
*في الحقيقة بوكي لم ترفض صوت حضرتك في ترشيحها*
*ولكن حضرتك بالفعل كنت قد رشحت اسمك قبل ان ترشحها*
*ومن قوانين الترشيح ان يقوم العضو في كل مرة ترشيح بترشيح اسم عضو واحد فقط ...*
*وبالتالي فان اي ترشيحات جديدة سيضيفها العضو لن نعمل بها لاننا نأخد فقط الترشيح الاول*
*وبناء عليه فحضرتك قد استنفذت فرصة ترشيح اسماء لاعضاء جدد في هذه المرة...*
*وبالتالي ايضا لن نأخذ ترشيحك للاستاذ القدير عز الدين في هذه المرة*
*وان احببت ان ترشحه  ليكون معنا في المرة القادمة* 
*عليك اختياره في المرة القادمة من الترشيح*
*مع مراعاة الثبات عند اختيار الاسم كي لا تقع في نفس الموقف مرة اخري* 
*مرة اخري سعداء بمشاركة حضرتك الجميلة معنا*
*وفي انتظارك في المرة القادمة من الترشيح*
*باسم واحد فقط لعضو جديد او قديم*
*لك خالص التحية والتقدير*
**

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *اهلا بك اخي الفاضل دراجون*
> *واهلا بترشيحاتك معنا دائما*
> *في الحقيقة بوكي لم ترفض صوت حضرتك في ترشيحها*
> *ولكن حضرتك بالفعل كنت قد رشحت اسمك قبل ان ترشحها*
> *ومن قوانين الترشيح ان يقوم العضو في كل مرة ترشيح بترشيح اسم عضو واحد فقط ...*
> *وبالتالي فان اي ترشيحات جديدة سيضيفها العضو لن نعمل بها لاننا نأخد فقط الترشيح الاول*
> *وبناء عليه فحضرتك قد استنفذت فرصة ترشيح اسماء لاعضاء جدد في هذه المرة...*
> ...




الأخت العزيزة أم أحمد
عسى أن تكوني العائلة بخير
- فهمت قوانين الموضوع من خلال المرور عليها ، ولم يكن من ضمنها أنه ليس من حق أحد العدول عن ترشيح نفسه أو حتى ترشيح نفسه ، وحيث أنني كنت أول من رشح نفسه بنفسه وكتبت إسمي وبناء عليه دخل إسمي للترشيح وجاءت من بعدي الأخت لولي ورشحتني ، ثم جائت ترشيحات الأخت بوكي بوكي ، فظننت أنها لم تجلس على الكرسي رغم كل المجهودات التي تبذلها بالموضوع ، أو بالمنتدى ككل ، فشعرت بحرج شديد حيث سبق لي أن جلست للكرسي وكانت بوكي هي من أستضافتني وكنت وقتها عضو جديد ولم تكن بوكي بالإدارة وقت ذلك .
وحيث أنني عدلت عن ترشيح نفسي مرة أخرى بمشاركة مستقلة (تم تجاهلها) وأعطيت صوتي لـ بوكي بوكي على سبيل التقدير ، وأنني بذلك لم أخرق القوانين الجديدة للموضوع ، ووجدت أيضاً أن صوت الأخت لولي سيضيع هباءاً بعد إنسحابي من التقييم لظروف طارئة . 
ولكن مشاركتي تم تجاهلها إجمالاً ولم يتضح لي السبب .... فبرغم إنسحابي للأسباب التي ذكرتها وجدت إسمي ضمن المرشحين !!!!!!...
فحتى لو أن صوتي قد ضاع تلك المرة فهذا لاينفي حقي من الإنسحاب وحذف إسمي من القائمة بناءاً على طلبي حتى لو كان بالنية تجاهل مشاركتي فكنت سأفهم ما حدث لو تم حذف إسمي من القائمة ...
ولما سبق كله جائت مشاركتي السابقة على هذا النحو .
لاحرمنا الله من ذوقك وكرمك أختي العزيزة* أم أحمد* 
دمت والجميع بخير
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،
> طب أنا أتنازلت لصوتي للفاضلة بوكي ورفضته وهى حرة طبعاً ....
> -إنما لما فكرت أجلس على كرسي التعارف للمرة التانية كُنت فاضي جداً وحسيت أن المرة إللي فاتت كُنت عضو لسه جديد وكمان تم إختياري على أبواب رمضان ، وبرغم ذلك وجد الموضوع رواجاً وقتها ، ولما راجعت موضوع كرسي التعارف في ثوبه القديم الخاص بي ، وجدت أنني لن أضيف جديداً لذا عدلت عن الفكرة ، فبدلاً من أكون التالي بعد الفاضلة بوكي المكتسحة حالياً بدون الحاجة لصوتي وأعود وأعتذر للمنتدى عن عدم رغبتي في الجلوس على الكرسي بثوبه الجديد وتضيع أصوات من سينتخبوني هباءاً إن وجدوا .... 
> أعتذر عن ترشيح نفسي أو أن يرشحني غيري للجلوس على كرسي التعارف بثوبة الجديد خلال العشر سنوات القادمة وإن هناك عُمر لذلك حتى يتغير مايمكنني أن أجيب به على السائلين ... وطبعاً ده حقي (عدم القبول) ... 
> بالنسبة للمبدعة والرائعة لولي أنصحك أن تعطي صوتك لغيري واعتذر لك وارجو ان تقبلي إعتذاري ...
> وبعدين ياجماعة مش المهم مين يجلس على الكرسي بمنتدانا الحبيب المهم ربنا يبعد عننا العُقد والعكوسات ونفضل نحب بعضينا كده على طول آللهم آمين ...
> بناءاً عليه ولعدم رغبة الأخت الفاضلة بوكي الإستفادة بصوتي لعدم حاجتها إليه ، أُعطي صوتي لصديقي العزيز عز الدين وأظنه لم يجلس على الكرسي مطلقاً وأرجو أن لايعتذر هو الآخر إذا نجح بالترشيح .. 
> دمتم بخير
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخ دراجون شادو واضح انك فهمت كلامي غلط
أنا لم أرفض صوتك في الترشيح و ليس الأمر له علاقة بك شخصياً 
كل ما في الأمر عندما اقترحنا فكرة الترشيح في كرسي التعارف وضعنا مجموعة قواعد 
لضبط عملية الترشيح و لسهولة فرز الأصوات و هي كالتالي :




> [frame="14 70"]
> * سيتم ترشيح إسم واحد فقط في كل ترشيح و ليس من حق العضو الترشيح مرتين في المرة الواحدة
> 
> * كل ترشيح سيكون مستقل يبدأ و ينتهي في الموعد الذي سنعلنه هنا في الموضوع 
> و لن يتم الإلتفات إلي الترشيحات السابقة
> [/frame]


و انت بالفعل قد رشحت نفسك و بالتالي تم اضافة صوتك في الجدول
لذلك عندما رشحتني قلت لك انه طبقاً للشروط لن يتم إحتساب الصوت سواء لي او لغيري
لأنك سبق لك الترشيح و من حقك مرة واحدة ليس الأمر رفض الصوت بقدر ما هو نظام للترشيح ليس إلا

أرجو ان أكون قد وفقت في شرح وجهة نظري 
و أهلاً بك دوماً معنا في كرسي التعرف في ثوبه الجديد

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

معلش انا واضح اني اخدت وقت و انا بكتب المشاركة في الرد




> ولكن مشاركتي تم تجاهلها إجمالاً ولم يتضح لي السبب .... فبرغم إنسحابي للأسباب التي ذكرتها وجدت إسمي ضمن المرشحين !!!!!!...


لم يتم تجاهل مشاركتك و انا بالفعل رديت علي مشاركتك التي رشحتني فيها و قلت لك السبب في عدم إحتساب الترشيح الجديد لك 

و الحمد الله انا و ام احمد لم و لن نتجاهل اي رد هنا في الموضوع او خارجه لأنه لا يوجد مبرر لذلك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الأخ دراجون شادو واضح انك فهمت كلامي غلط
> أنا لم أرفض صوتك في الترشيح و ليس الأمر له علاقة بك شخصياً 
> كل ما في الأمر عندما اقترحنا فكرة الترشيح في كرسي التعارف وضعنا مجموعة قواعد 
> لضبط عملية الترشيح و لسهولة فرز الأصوات و هي كالتالي :
> 
> 
> 
> و انت بالفعل قد رشحت نفسك و بالتالي تم اضافة صوتك في الجدول
> ...




الأخت الفاضلة بوكي بوكي :f: 

أعرف جيداً أنه ليس للأمر علاقة شخصية بي ولايساورني شك بذك ولست ممن يفكرون على هذا النحو .. فشكراً لك ..
- نعم أفهم القوانين الجديدة ولكن يبدو أنك لم تقرأي ردي الأخير بعناية ... 
فقط شعرت ببعض الضيق عندما تم تجاهل مشاركتي الأولى تماماً وعدم رفع إسمي من قوائم الترشيح بعد أن فهم الجميع إنسحابي ، فما فائدة وجود إسم شخص أعلن أنه لن يكون موجوداً ....؟!
ولو لم نخالف البندين (القانون الجديد للترشيح) بأى شيئ فقد كان رفع إسمي من القائمة أمر طبيعي أما بقاء وجوده هو مايعد أمراً غير طبيعياً ، ربما نتج عن طريق السهو (جل من لايسهو) ... 
ولأني وجدت إسمي شاركت على النحو الذي أتت بها مشاركتي التي تحولت لمشكلة وسوء فهم لقوانين الترشيح والموضوع أبسط من ذلك بكثير وأظنه لايحتاج حديثاً أكثر من ذلك حتى لاأضيع وقتكم ووقتي
دمت بخير
تحياتي وتقديري
دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخت الفاضلة بوكي  :f: 




> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> دراجون شادو شكراً لك لترشيحك لي كي اكن ضيفة في كرسي التعارف
> بس مع الأسف مش هقدر احسب هذا الصوت  لأنه طبقاً للشروط انت قد رشحت بالفعل هذه المرة
> و لكل عضو الحق في الترشيح مرة واحدة في كل ترشيح و ترشيحك الأول تم إحتسابه بالفعل لأنه كان موافق للشروط
> 
> الترشيحات حتي الآن :
> 
> ...



تلك كانت مشاركتك وبعدها العديد من المشاركات (صفحتين)
لم ألاحظها سوى الآن فقد حسبت أنها للإعلان عن قوائم المرشحين وكُنت قد طلبت رفع إسمي من القائمة ...
إذا فقد زالت شبههة التجاهل عن الموضوع الجميل ومازال وجود إسمي بعد ذلك يعُد أمراً غريبا لاأجد له تفسير ربما كان ذلك ما أشعرني بالتجاهل طوال الوقت
دمت بخير 
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

تم إستبعاد الأصوات الخاصة بـ Dragon Shadow   بناء علي رغبته 

و بناءً عليه الترشيحات حتي الآن كالتالي :
 [frame="1 60"]
boukybouky = ء 14

عاطف هلال = 2

ابن طيبة = 2

عز الدين = 2

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

محمود زايد = 1[/frame]
في إنتظاركم دوماً  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أنفـــــال

بوكي بوكي  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*معلشي انا عملت ردي الاول علي استاذ دراجون ونزلت مشوار سريع* *ولسه رجعة حالا*

*الاستاذ القدير دراجون*
*الحمد لله ان الامور مستقرة وان حضرتك تفهمت انه لا يمكن لاي حد فينا ان يتجاهل اي رد من الاعضاء فما بالك بحضرتك وانت لك مكانة خاصة عندنا جميعا*

*لك كل الحق استاذي الفاضل في سحب ترشيحك الخاص باسمك من الترشيحات*
*ولكن للاسف حضرتك مالكش الحق انك تسحب ترشيح لولي لحضرتك لانها هي المالكة الوحيدة لترشيحها*

*ربما في المرة القادمة يستقر الترشيح علي حضرتك*
*وتشرفنا مرة اخري بالجلوس معنا علي كرسي التعارف للمرة الثانية*
*في حالة مواقفتك بالطبع*
*كما سيحدث مع بوكي اذا استقرت الترشيحات النهائية عليها*
*ولها الحق في القبول او الرفض ان تكون معنا*
*كما انه لكل عضو حق القبول او الرفض*
*فهي حرية شخصية في بداية الامر ونهايته*
*ولن نستطيع اجبار اي عضو ان يكون معنا*
*حتي وان استقرت الترشيحات عليه*

*لك وللجميع مني خالص التقدير*
*ونعود مرة اخري للترشيحات*



*boukybouky = ء** 15
*
*عاطف هلال = 2

ابن طيبة = 2

عز الدين = 2

الدكتورة نسيبة = 1

محمود زايد = 1*


*دمتم بخير*
*وفي انتظار المزيد من الترشيحات*
*تحيااااتي للجميع*
 :f:  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

*ومعنا الان بوكي بوكي علي كرسي التعارف*
*يمكنكم متابعة الموضوع علي اللينك التالي*

*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1041788&posted=1#post1041788*

*والموضوع  سوف يغلق الان*
*وان شاء الله يتم فتحه عندما يعاد فتح باب الترشيح من جديد*
*للجميع خالص تقديري*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

في فترة وجود استاذ يحيي علي كرسي التعارف
سنعود من  جديد الي فتح الترشيحات 
ونرجو الالتزام بالشروط التالية




> سيتم ترشيح إسم واحد فقط في كل ترشيح و ليس من حق العضو الترشيح مرتين في المرة الواحدة
> 
> 
> * في حالة الرغبة في إختيار أحد الأعضاء الذين سبق و تم إستضافتهم علي الكرسي من قبل
> لا مانع في ذلك بشرط يكون مر سنة علي الأٌقل علي موعد جلوسه السابق علي كرسي التعارف
> 
> * في حالة إعتذار العضو المرشح سيتم مراسلة العضو الذي يليه في الترشيح تلقائياً بدون الحاجة لإعادة الترشيحات





في انتظاركم مع ترشيحاتكم الجديدة للضيف القادم علي كرسي التعارف
للجميع خالص تقديري
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ عاطف هلال*

----------


## boukybouky

الترشيحات كالتالي :

[frame="1 60"]
عاطف هلال = 1
[/frame]

في إنتظاركم دوماً  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## R17E

الدكتورة نسيبة

----------


## boukybouky

الترشيحات كالتالي :

[frame="1 60"]
عاطف هلال =  1

الدكتورة نسيبة =  1
[/frame]

في إنتظاركم دوماً  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

حنــان

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الدكتورة نسيبه

----------


## bedo_ic

ميمة الاسلام

----------


## boukybouky

الترشيحات كالتالي :

[frame="1 60"]
الدكتورة نسيبة =  2

عاطف هلال =  1

حنـــــان =  1

ميمة اسلام =  1
[/frame]

في إنتظاركم دوماً  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهــــراء

sameh atiya...
 ::xx::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

حنــــــــــــــــــــــــان

----------


## boukybouky

الترشيحات كالتالي :

[frame="1 60"]
الدكتورة نسيبة =  2

حنـــــان =  2

عاطف هلال =  1

sameh atiya = ء 1

ميمة اسلام =  1
[/frame]

في إنتظاركم دوماً  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم 
ايه يا جماعة
فين تصويتاتكم الجديدة؟؟
يلا مستنين ترشيحات جديدة
ما ينفعشي الكسل ده :: 
دمتم جميعا بخير
 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ارشح إيميرالد  ::

----------


## boukybouky

الترشيحات كالتالي :

[frame="1 60"]
الدكتورة نسيبة =  2

حنـــــان =  2

emerald = ء 1

عاطف هلال =  1

sameh atiya = ء 1

ميمة اسلام =  1
[/frame]

في إنتظاركم دوماً  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

ولسه في انتظار ترشيحاتكم
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــه ...

ارشح حنـــــــــــان*

----------


## أم أحمد

الترشيحات كالاتي

حنـــــان = 3

الدكتورة نسيبة = 2



emerald = ء 1

عاطف هلال = 1

sameh atiya = ء 1

ميمة اسلام = 1


في انتظاركم 
تحياتي للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## osha

حنـــــــــــان
وعلى الباغي تدور الدوائر  ::

----------


## kethara

*     الرقيقة بوكى

              أرشح الدكتورة نسيبه

          تحيتى لموضوعك الرائع

            مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## أم أحمد

الترشيحات كالاتي

حنـــــان = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3



emerald = ء 1

عاطف هلال = 1

sameh atiya = ء 1

ميمة اسلام = 1
في انتظار المزيد من الترشيحات 
تحياتي للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ارشح سامح عطية 
او استاذ ايمن رشدى

----------


## أم أحمد

> ارشح سامح عطية 
> او استاذ ايمن رشدى


واحنا بقي نعمل حادي بادي ولا ايه يا ست عبير ::xx:: 
ما ينفعشي نختار اكتر من عضو :Helpsmilie2: 
ارجعي حددي موقفك كويس
يلا بسرررعة العداد بيعد :4: 
 :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

دي اخر الترشيحات



حنـــــان = 4

الدكتورة نسيبة = 3



emerald = ء 1

عاطف هلال = 1

sameh atiya = ء 1

ميمة اسلام = 1في انتظار المزيد من الترشيحات 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## أم أحمد

للاسف حنان وميرا ظروفهم لا تسمح بالتواجد معنا علي كرسي التعارف
ولذلك سوف نتوقف الان عن تقديم حلقات جديدة مع ضيوف جدد
وان شاء الله نلتقي بعد شهر رمضان الكريم
كل  سنة وانتم بكل الخير
لكم منا خالص التقدير والاحترام
 :f:

----------

